# What kinda snake is this?



## bluedevil (Feb 13, 2003)

My wife took these pics of a snake she found in the yard today. I was thinking it was a massauga(sp?) rattler but she said she never saw the head or the tail of it.

Any ideas?


----------



## steve ypsi (Nov 24, 2002)

looks like the eastern milk snake


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

I think Steve's right. That would be my guess. Here's a more complete pic of a milk snake.


----------



## Garden Bay (Jun 24, 2004)

to get close to, snakes scare the beejeesus out of me.:yikes: I know they are a very important part of our wonderful outdoors, but I do my best to avoid them.


----------



## daddyduck (Nov 2, 2001)

Amen to that Garden Bay. :yikes:


----------



## Erik (Jan 17, 2000)

Milk snakes are pretty harmless. They will only act aggresive if you pester them. They may fane trying to bite you, but more than likely they won't actually do it. They move very slow.
Heres a picture I took of one that found on a trail near a marshy area. I think they're kind of cool looking as snakes go. They aren't always brown either. Sometimes they are grey, and sometimes they are an olive color. Down south they even have red ones, but I believe those are a different strain.


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

According to my snake book, from your picture it could be the Eastern Milk or the Massasauga Rattler. Both are extremely similar in their markings. I am leaning toward the Eastern Milk on this one.


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

Looks like an eastern milk snake to me also.They make good pets if you like snakes.Im a little leary of snakes now after getting bit by a copperhead a several years ago down in Missouri.


----------



## MGV (Jan 22, 2002)

I don't know what it is about snakes, but i think they are great. Nothing wrong with a good snake slithering around your property. All they are is a reptile without legs. I agree to the milk snake guess. Look at the curves and colors with comparison to the rattler. THey are close but there are slight differences. I believe the one has a more of a sharp point to its markings.


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

One thing about rattlers is they have kinda of a diamond shape head also.belong to the group of pit vipers.The head shape of which there is no mistaking of being able to identify it as being poisonis.The head of milk snake or other non venimous snake is not as distinguishable as poisonus snake.Also most pit vipers have a diamond shaped eye with avery distinct pupil.Copperheads which I dont know if they are in Michigan or not have greenish or yellowish tail with simaliar markings of a milk snake or rattler snake.STAY away from those suckers because they can inflict a very serious and painful wound which causes the area or the extremity to swell up for a few weeks.Its not very fun believe me!


----------



## victor mi pro bowhunter (Feb 12, 2001)

it could be a rattler snake was your wife buy any swamps


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

100% Milksnake


----------



## DaYoop (Oct 26, 2000)

thats cool, I haven't seen one of those before.

speaking of new encounters, had a snake brought in last night that was run over, they wanted it euthanized so it wouldnt' suffer any more.

No clue what it was, it was pretty much jet black with a marbled yellow and green belly. Wish I woulda been able to take a picture of it. One guy said it was a water snake. I was still pretty nervous about it, since i don't have a clue about the poisonous/non-poisonous snakes around this part of the world.


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

It could have been a Northern Water snake as they can appear all solid dark,black and checkered sorta on the belly area.
Or you may have seen a black phase of this snake, as it can have yellow on the undersides.
http://www.hognose.com/images/heterodon platirhinos05.jpg
I see they also have a few venomous snakes there as well so get to know your reptiles.

Remember too, many people can buy snakes from all over the world or have captive bred venomous snakes. Some will kill you within hours and I doubt NJ has antidotes for Kraits, Adders and Cobras at every hospital.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Bring a snake in to euthanize it :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

That's why you have a heel :lol:


----------



## allegan whitetailer (Jul 9, 2004)

I have never heard of a copper here in mich. I do believe the poison we have has always been the rattler I don,t recall which show covered it but any way I agree coppers are nasty I lived in MO. the only good copper I saw was a dead one.


----------



## allegan whitetailer (Jul 9, 2004)

trout:: good point also they have also known to hitch rides on/in campers and such. I seem to recall years and years ago a campground made a notice telling people about some comming up from FLA. and telling every one to be aware for the typeseems that was mid 80s.


----------

